# Two 15" Kicker L7s (4 ohm) and a big trunk, need a little help



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I will be building a massive enclosure to squeeze into a huge Impala trunk. the trunk os 72" wide at the widest point and that area lasts about 2'. I want to port into the cabin so I narrowed the enclosure down to an inside space of 44" wide with a notch back to feed over the hump just before the back seat. After much measuring of the opening of the trunk as well as the area I have to work with, I can get this enclosure to be approx 12 cu ft. I am still trying to figure out how big I need to make one port, how long it needs to be or if I should split the ports in half and run 2 up and in. 

Enclosure will be two layers of 3/4 with supporting dow rods (also calculated in to the overall cu ft). Running a pair of soundstream LW1700s parallel. This is not my first rodeo, but it is my first really big enclosure. Just not too savvy on port size and length. I am also looking for any other tips and advice. 

Thanks a ton SPL guys. 

Jesse (an SQ guy)


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Are you going to build it into the car? Impala trunks are very generous, but getting a 12 cube box into the car is going to be a challenge.

Here is a link to a program that you can use to design & compare enclosures with: LinearTeam


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you for the program link. I am sure like anything in mathamatics you have to enter the information in a spicific order. I am still playing with the program. Basing it off of cheb's rule it all kind of makes sense. Along with a physics background I actually like it, just need to learn it better to be more efficient with it. 

Let me bounce this off of you. 10.8 cu ft box with a Fb at 38 hz and 2 6" diameter 5.5" long ports. 

Another quick question for you SPL guys. How exactly do you dertermin tuning fq? I can get it mathimatically, just not getting the concept.


----------

